# Moelleux (pescado)



## shreck2

¿Alguien sabe, referido a un pescado, qué es un "moelleux"?

Salut, et merci!!


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Hola,
"moelleux" es un adjetivo.Es "meduloso" (la naturaleza de la médula).
También se refiere a la textura por ejempo de una tela, una alfombra, o una cama (una cama "blanda").
Se usa también el adjetivo para un plato una comida o un vino : de sabor muy agradable, blando "mullido".
Podrías ampliar el contexto dando la frase completa?Nos ayudaría.
Suerte.


----------



## Arzhela

shreck2 said:


> ¿Alguien sabe, referido a un pescado, qué es un "moelleux"?
> 
> Salut, et merci!!


¿ Puedes dar un contexto por favor ? Porqué cuando oigo "moelleux"...¡ Pienso a un pastel !


----------



## yserien

ui est agréable, en raison de sa douceur, au goût, à l'oreille, à l'œil.   *a)* [En parlant d'un aliment]  _Vin moelleux._ _Ni ces infâmes gargotiers ni nos savants cuisiniers ne nous donnent de sauces moelleuses; les uns font de l'eau claire acidulée par le citron, les autres font de la chimie_ (Balzac, _C. Birotteau,_ 1837, p.173). _Elle m'apportait elle-même une tasse de chocolat (...). Un chocolat à s'en faire mourir, moëlleux, velouté_ (Maupass., _Contes et nouv.,_ t.1, Morin, 1882, p.979).((Extraído del diccionario del CNRTL) (Es obligatorio citar las fuentes)


----------



## shreck2

Hola! Gracias por vuestro interés. El problema es que no existe contexto como tal. Me han pasado una lista de pescados y este en concreto no lo conozco... Tiene que estar muy rico, eso sí, porque con ese nombre...

He estado buscando en la red pero no lo encuentro... con un poco de suerte, vosotros dáis con algo más que yo.

Saludos, y _beaucoup_ de _merci_! jeje


----------



## yserien

No creo que haya ningún pescado con ese nombre concreto, se trata de una caracteristica sensorial, gustativa.
Como dice el diccionario del CNRTL :
ui est agréable, en raison de sa douceur, au goût, à l'oreille, à l'œil. (Que es agradable en razón de de su dulzura al gusto, la oreja y al ojo)


----------



## shreck2

yserien said:


> No creo que haya ningún pescado con ese nombre concreto, se trata de una caracteristica sensorial, gustativa.
> Como dice el diccionario del CNRTL :
> ui est agréable, en raison de sa douceur, au goût, à l'oreille, à l'œil. (Que es agradable en razón de de su dulzura al gusto, la oreja y al ojo)


 
Mmmm, me encantaría darte la razón, pero teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una hoja de pedido, realizada por un exportador belga... no me queda mucha opción. "Moelleux" tiene que ser un tipo de pescado obligatoriamente. Seguiré investigando.

Gracias!


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Bueno,otra vez yo .. Insisto. Se trata de una lista de pescados o de recetas de pescados?


----------



## shreck2

shreck2 said:


> Hola! Gracias por vuestro interés. *El problema es que no existe contexto como tal. Me han pasado una lista de pescados y este en concreto no lo conozco...* Tiene que estar muy rico, eso sí, porque con ese nombre...
> 
> He estado buscando en la red pero no lo encuentro... con un poco de suerte, vosotros dáis con algo más que yo.
> 
> Saludos, y _beaucoup_ de _merci_! jeje


 


fideliodebeethoven said:


> Bueno,otra vez yo .. Insisto. Se trata de una lista de pescados o de recetas de pescados?


 
Justo lo he comentado antes...


----------



## Gévy

Hola shreck2:

Creo que sería útil que nos dieras parte de esta lista (5 o 6 de la parte de la lista que incluye el "moelleux"), para que nos diéramos cuenta de cómo va la cosa. Quizás un detallito se te escape y haya por ejemplo nombres de pescados y también nombres de platos preparados con pescado.

Te lo digo porque he visto en la red "moelleux" que eran de pescados cocinados.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Hemos hablado shreck y yo en PM ; yo he visto esa lista y entre otros peces se incluye un pedido de varios kilos de "moelleux". El tema viene de Bélgica y tal vez allí se ponga este nombre.He consultado varios dicionarios del francés hablado en Bélgica, entre otros el del foro , y no he encontrado nada.


----------



## Gévy

Merci Yserien, c'est bon à savoir.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## shreck2

Hola a todos,
quiero agradeceros vuestra ayuda, en especial a Yserien, que me consta que se ha dejado la piel surfeando por la red... He estado buscando el dichoso pescadito y no encuentro nada de nada. Voy a contactar a mi cliente (prefería no tener que hacerlo, pero bueno), a ver si me puede conseguir una foto del pez en cuestión. Prometo publicar cualquier información que cnsiga al respecto, para que si alguien tiene alguna vez que buscar esta palabra la consiga más fácilmente que nosotros!!

Insisto, merci beaucoup!!


----------



## jacotot

hola !

Para seguir la plática, no puede ser el "Moelleux" del que se habla un vino blanco "moelleux", que queda super bien para acompañar platos de pescado ??? (ya sé que no encaja con el pedido de "kilos de Moelleux" que nos reportó Yserien, pero... a lo mejor hubo un error por el que lo redactó !)


Bueno, y si no, yo venía aquí para que me ayuden con una traducción del nombre "moelleux" en pastelería : como se diría , por ejemplo en esto de "un moelleux au chocolat et gingembre"... tan bonita y tan rica que suena esa palabra en francés, que quiero encontrar su equivalente en español !

Gracias !


----------



## chics

Hola, yo al pastel he oído llamarle _bizcocho húmedo_, pero no sé si es lo que se usa en sitios formales (¿_brauni_? ¿_moelleux_?). Si buscas algo más informal, _bizcocho un poco crudito por dentro_...


----------



## jacotot

bueno, pues, gracias !

Me suena muy español (de España) lo de "bizcocho"... pero el "húmedo" está bien.


----------



## Coda

Buenas tardes,

yo diría "_sin cuajar_" en lugar de "_humedo_"

Saludos,

Coda


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- _esponjoso _/ _blando _diría yo para describir tal bizcocho

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## juliagüell

Bonjour,
Coincido plenamente con Cintia, lo mejor sería "esponjoso", es el término que se usa en pastelería (al menos aquí en Argentina), no soy repostera, pero doy clases en una escuela de gastronomía . Espero que ayude!!!
Bisous
Julia


----------



## Richivalen

Bueno, mi granito. Traduzco regularmente páginas francesas de alimentos preparados, en este caso me encuentro "Moelleux au maroilles et fromages". Buscándolo en San Google ya aparece directamente, es un bizcocho que puede ser dulce o salado. Podría valer (en mi humilde opinión) bizcocho, pastel o incluso un "pan de ..." apurando. Saludos diez años más tarde.


----------

